# Vero beach shark fishing



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Is there any kind of ban on shark fishing in the Vero beach area? I've read that there was and there wasn't, does anyone know the correct answer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bigroo said:


> Is there any kind of ban on shark fishing in the Vero beach area? I've read that there was and there wasn't, does anyone know the correct answer? Thanks in advance.


I moved from FL to NC 7 years ago, but this info may help.

http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=21682

http://sharkdivers.blogspot.com/2010/07/indian-river-commissioners-reject.html

I suggest calling the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission for a definite answer.

http://myfwc.com/

http://myfwc.com/contact/fwc-staff/regional-offices/

Northeast Region
Shannon Wright, Regional Director
1239 S.W. 10th Street
Ocala, FL 34471-0323
352-732-1225


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks ez I will call them Monday.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bigroo said:


> Thanks ez I will call them Monday.


It might not hurt to call the City of Vero Beach, too. Be sure to ask them for a SPECIFIC "Statute Number", so you can look it up online. Get the NAME of the person you speak with. Law Enforcement sometimes likes to "make up the Law, as they go" .

City of Vero Beach http://www.covb.org/

City Hall
1053 20th Place
Vero Beach, FL 32960
(772) 978-5151

http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=11654

http://library.municode.com/showDocumentFrame.aspx?clientID=11654&jobId=201395&docID=0

PRINT OUT anything you find, one way or the other, and KEEP IT WITH YOU, in case you run into a "BARNEY FIFE" type !!!

Good Luck & Stay Safe !

Dave


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks Dave that is some excellent advice. I have a free place to stay at Vero beach but don't have to fish there, I'm willing to drive an hour North or South of vero if I have to. Suggestions are welcome to places that are more friendly to fisherman.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's good to get a statute number, but you'll still spend the time and $ to fight, should you decide to play the trump card, and try to fight the power. Until somebody challenges a local ordinance - even if it's in conflict with state regs - you still get to pay to play. Especially since you're not local, I'd definitely suggest you stay on the proper side of the line. If they say no shark fishing, you're gonna be asking for trouble to do so. It takes a fight to get those signs printed, so the people who take the time and effort to see it done, will defend them vociferously.

That aside - when you're in Vero, you're just a short trip to Sebastian Inlet. Why not just go straight to where the action is at?


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks solid ,I saw Sebastian inlet when I was looking at Vero on Google Earth. I like fishing inlets and the adjacent beaches. Thanks for the recommendation, I think I'll just stay away from Vero all together then I don't have to worry about breaking any obscure rules.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You might see some hillbilly excuse me teachers of mountain and forest lore transplant gettin dragged on his paddle board by a big bull shark that ate his king


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

bigroo said:


> Thanks solid ,I saw Sebastian inlet when I was looking at Vero on Google Earth. I like fishing inlets and the adjacent beaches. Thanks for the recommendation, I think I'll just stay away from Vero all together then I don't have to worry about breaking any obscure rules.


Vero has some great beaches, but they've decided that they don't want anybody fishing them. It's a ridiculous little community, full of blue hairs, and those who cling to old wives tales. They believe that everything poses a threat to the children.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> You might see some hillbilly excuse me teachers of mountain and forest lore transplant gettin dragged on his paddle board by a big bull shark that ate his king


Something I might enjoy seeing.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been trying to get him to wear a go pro so when I'm freezing to death on the beach waitin for a run I can have a good laugh


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What makes you think that I would either A) not cut it off before it got out of control, or B) actually post footage, in the actual event of such an encounter?

There's no way I'm providing a 'Bun Leveler' with a cure for cabin fever... Make your own laughs, son.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I won't have cabin fever, just frost bite from sitting on the beach to long. You could inbox me footage, I could cut your face out and post as anamous. And some people get stubborn, hopefully your one


----------

